# Dog licking after eating!!!



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Alfie (Scottish Terrier) licks as soon as he has finished eating. It will start round his bowl, move around the kitchen to where the other dogs have eaten or if I put him straight into the living room he will lick the mat/carpet.

I used to think he was licking where he could smell food but now im not so sure.

He has twice vomited up hair (quite a lot) and probably other fibres he licks from the carpet/mats.

So im hoovering more and mopping the kitchen lino twice per day after feeding.

Bloody floor will be the cleanest in the street :laugh:

Joking aside its no laughing matter as I realise the hair/fibres could cause a blockage.

He has been fed raw since May, prior to that kibble (Royal Canin and Burns).

Im trying to distract him with a nylabone after feeding but doesnt always work or take him out to the garden but he licks when we come in again.

Help


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

My Old Boy Barney (Hope you're having fun at the bridge fella) used to do this also.

Every Meal time he would lick all of the tiled kitchen floor.I really don't know why he did it...He was blind with liver trouble but he never missed a inch.I think it became a ritual and routine for him after he lost his eyesight....maybe he found bit of runaway food one day so carried on licking every day after...could be the same with Alfie too.

I used to steam clean the floor instead of using bleach or any other detergent so it was safe for Barney.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I wondered if he had over time founds crumbs etc and now its a habit.

Ive been using just a little Fairy washing liquid to do the floor.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe try distracting Alfie after his meals......take him for a walk or give hima few treats by hand (i would say save some of his dinner back but he has raw)

He may then forget to lick the floors after meals.

I would have tried to get Barney out of the habit but he was so content doing it I would have felt bad stopping him,if it was carpet he was licking though i would have tried to stop him as like you say the fibres may cause a problem.

Does Alfie get carpet burns on his tongue ,bless him


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I read something the other day that licking indicates digestive distress of some kind - e.g. colitis/irritable bowel etc. I'll see if I can find the article.

ETA Found it: http://www.connectedbypets.com/blog...y-have-digestive,-not-behavior,-problems.html


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

As above, I would look into any digestive issues to rule out any medical problems! The licking should stop with the correct treatment 

If it is behavioural, I would stick a leash on him and as soon as he has finished I would walk him round the whole house and garden or up and down the hall way with some sits and downs thrown in purely to break the habit. As long as his urges to lick decrease I will introduce a different behaviour such as going to his bed after each meal with a chew or something.


----------

